# Update on Stuart breathing



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Stuart was on baytril for 10 days-afterwards we have contacted vet and asked if we need to carry on as he improved but it is not how it should be!
We have had more baytril to treat infection.
His eye were popping out funny (ginny is doing that while in stress) but I wanted to have him checked 
My husband thinks his breathing went better Nd now worse-i don't think it went worse,it was worse at vet but he had car journey and vet were checking everything so this was stressful for him. Vet could hear some whistle noises in his chest!!!
Anyway vet decided that he probably need X-ray but he is aware of his respiratory difficulties which can make it very dangerous so he will be referred to exotic pet vet in Newmarket-he will try to make visit for Tuesday as my husband is off but in case anything happen than we will go for emergency referral. He just said that they would know more and they can diagnosed him and even with X-ray it will be much safer for him there-risk still is but less than in normal practice!
He is bright eating fine drinking running around, being naughty like always.
We should hear by tomorrow midday what is happening and when they can see him.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Aww bless him, I hope the x-rays will identify the problem and you can then get the right treatment for him.

They are a worry aren't they.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Yes they definitely are and I cannot take it anymore-thye need to do everything possible to make him right!
We have met vet who used to take care of our dog with chemo first stage-before she went to oncologist -and as soon as I have seen her I just cried and receptionist cried with me! Aza was wonderful a d we have such a difficult time.
Nothing else can happen!!!
Exotic vet may not need to do X-ray hopefully they can diagnosed him without it but if he needs that I will pull through and he would have to but for sure I will be sitting outside vet!


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

They are such a worry.

The specialist at Dick White/Newmarket, will really look after him though, if he goes there.

They have done amazing thing with one of our bunnies. He can't be "cured", but we amazingly have him with us for longer. He had a "lung wash" and everything.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Summersky said:


> They are such a worry.
> 
> The specialist at Dick White/Newmarket, will really look after him though, if he goes there.
> 
> They have done amazing thing with one of our bunnies. He can't be "cured", but we amazingly have him with us for longer. He had a "lung wash" and everything.


It is apparently 6 miles from Newmarket so I am not sure if this would be the same vet!
He was saying about lung wash etc. I hope this is the same vet!


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Summersky said:


> They are such a worry.
> 
> The specialist at Dick White/Newmarket, will really look after him though, if he goes there.
> 
> They have done amazing thing with one of our bunnies. He can't be "cured", but we amazingly have him with us for longer. He had a "lung wash" and everything.


I am pretty sure it is him as vet said six mile bottom and that's where he is!i am glad to hear he is good!
Do you leave somewhere near us than-we are in Cambridgeshire -Chatteris so Newmarket is 45 minutes drive from is?


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

We're further East in in Suffolk, but the journey to him was well worth it.  So hopefully they will be as good for you, if you need to be referrred.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Stuart has appoitmnt next Wednesday at 9am in that vet


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Let's hope he can come up with a good treatment plan.

Do let us know how he gets on. It's amazong what they can do nowadays for our little furry friends.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

I hope so as we worry about him!
Don't know how. Manage on Wednesday -I think he would need X-ray-and I would need some calming tablets!


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Funky said:


> I hope so as we worry about him!
> Don't know how. Manage on Wednesday -I think he would need X-ray-and I would need some calming tablets!


Understand fully how you feel, but hopefully the stress will all be worth it.

See what they say after all the tests.

Our bun was admitted to our vets with breathing problems, then he was rushed to Dick Whites as an emergency, as a last resort. Our usual vets are brilliant, and had brought him back from the brink before, but didn't know what to do next. Our bun had to stay in overnight though, which was horrible at such a distance.

Our vets were on the right track, but now we have a better treatment regime.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

What was diagnosis for your bunny?
Did he go off food?Stuart seems all fine just his breathing!
I am very scared as I don't want anything happen to him or others.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Summersky do you remember which vet was taking care of your bunny?
We are going to see Iain Cope who specialise in exotic animals at dick white referrals!


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Funky said:


> Summersky do you remember which vet was taking care of your bunny?
> We are going to see Iain Cope who specialise in exotic animals at dick white referrals!


Yes, it was him. I didn't go, but I was told that although the place itself it very hospital like and clinical, Iain clearly cares about the animals.

Our bunny had a clear chest and good heart, but had "harsh" breathing, for some time. Our vet (rightly) suspected an allergy rather than infection. 
So he had a human anti histamine.

Then his breathing deteriorated, became ragged, and he began turning blue. 

Hence the emergency. Local vets could only give oxygen.

He had various tests (including a lung wash). Results confirmed he had a very inflamed trachea (lungs OK, heart good, as our vets said). We saw the photos too - incredible.

Probable culprit - hay 

So, amazingly he came home. We had a little nebulizer, but got a better one from Dick Whites.

Bun now has a nebulizer morning and evening, plus any other time he needs it. He is on a cocktail of medicines including steroids and painkillers, but he is still really enjoying life.

He is the one we avoid hay for. He has vet bed in his litter tray, and I am growing grass in the garden in many many pots. In the winter, we will think again - grass in trays on windowsills maybe, plus hay from the dustfreehaycompany website, which we can spray with water.

We were told to treat him like a horse with COPD. (ie soak or spray the hay). For now we are just avoiding it.

He loves his new living arrangements away from other bunnies and hay (he prefers humans anyway).

So, as you can see, our bun is quite complex. I know it is terrifying, especially after your recent loss, but hopefully, he will find something that is easily treated, so that bun is as good as new.

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

I am worried sick!
My husband and Stuart are on the way and I am on way to work crying in car-I am so scared!!!


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Stuart had to stay in their hospital-they think it is problem with his heart! They were impressed with him as 3 people were checking him and he was very patient and let them do their job! They have checked pressure in his eyes and there is not problem but they said it may be something behind the eye which causing the problem of popping out eyes!
He will have ultrasound at 15.30 today and if result are conclusive they will tell us what treatment he needs!if is inconclusive he needs X-ray under Anesthetic tomorrow!!! Hopefully ultrasound will give them good idea!
He will need that machine what you have Summersky for breathing -setting up in cage to help breathing!
I am so worry about him especially if is heart an if he would need X-ray!
I am feeling sick today and wish we would already know what is happening!
I have him cuddle today and told him mummy loves him and I hope he can get back home tonight!


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

What a horrible stressful day. I really feel for you.

But they really know what they are doing, and they have all the rioght equipment and meds. Hopefully, it will be worth it, when they diagnose the problem.

One of our buns lived for a long time, with a heart problem, so that might not be the end of the world. Wait and see. Try not to panic.

The nebuliser we got came with a (human type) mask. We used that for a few days, then got a see through, plastic lidded storage box (from the range).

Hubby cut a small round hole in one end, and the nebuliser slots in. Bun sits inside, we can see in to know he is alright, and he can see out. He doesn't get stressed by it at all now he knows what is going to happen - and of course he gets a treat afterwards!

Try and stay calm.

Oh, and our bun with a heart problem had to go ujnder anaesthetic, because she was a dental bun as well - and blind - and deaf......... but happy with it though.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Summersky said:


> What a horrible stressful day. I really feel for you.
> 
> But they really know what they are doing, and they have all the rioght equipment and meds. Hopefully, it will be worth it, when they diagnose the problem.
> 
> ...


Oooo so you have all drama going on as well!
With nubiliser-can you get it from vet?would that be cover on insurance?
I am worrying about him having Anesthetic due to heart problem but your message made me feel bit better!
Poor little bunnies -they sometimes have funny life!
I think vet mentioned that we can put him in cage and nubiliser as well-not really know as I haven't been there!
Do you have any picture of your bunny during nubiliser treatment?


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

i haven't, but saldy, i haven't a clue how to upload photos anyway. 

But checkout below - on google images. Our bun sits in a see through pink box!

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=b...nnies-UD-Session-1-went-well!%2Fpage2;640;480

I don't know what the insurance would cover, because ours wasn't insured.   

But I can't see why not, if that is part of the treatment regime.

We got our first one from Maplins years ago, for another bunny, but the best one we got from the vets your bun is at now. Far superior.

You can soon get into a routine of nebulising daily, if you need to. Fir some buns, it is only occasional, or in spells, anyway.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I can't believe the stress you are having to go through over the past few weeks.

I'm really sorry to hear this I will keep my fingers crossed he has a speedy recovery.

Poor little lad, at least he is in good hands, I'm sure Summersky's posts have given you a lift.

I don't have any experience with this type of problem.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Funky said:


> Stuart had to stay in their hospital-they think it is problem with his heart! They were impressed with him as 3 people were checking him and he was very patient and let them do their job! They have checked pressure in his eyes and there is not problem but they said it may be something behind the eye which causing the problem of popping out eyes!
> He will have ultrasound at 15.30 today and if result are conclusive they will tell us what treatment he needs!if is inconclusive he needs X-ray under Anesthetic tomorrow!!! Hopefully ultrasound will give them good idea!
> He will need that machine what you have Summersky for breathing -setting up in cage to help breathing!
> I am so worry about him especially if is heart an if he would need X-ray!
> ...


Hi.

Did you get any results yet, from the ultra sound?


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Vets called it is not heart but either cyst or tumour on his lungs near heart but they are not sure if it is attached to heart and lungs.
He will have CT scan tomorrow without anaesthetic and under anaesthetic they will drain fluid from that structure mass he has (whatever it is)-they will send sample to pathologist. He said is few options to treat if they know what it is and how it is attached or not attached. One of the option is surgery which can be risky-the other chemotherapy. They can as well drain fluid but if it will grow quickly that won't be an option.
I am devastated-I heard chemotherapy and I am just in tears since than.
They don't know exactly until they have scan tomorrow and result from pathologist. 
I cannot lose any more pets! I can't! I have such a bad run now I cannot believe.
They will call tomorrow lunch time to let me know what they know.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Oh Funky, That is so worrying, and after losing your little dog to cancer, after chemo so recently, that's absolutely devastating for you.

I must admit that I was worried about the bulging eyes.

With our bun that turned out to have a heart problem, the vet did a very simple test - she turned the bunny head down for a few seconds. She said that if the bun's eyes began to bulge, it might be a growth, but if they didn't, it was probably her heart.

I really hope that it is a simple cyst, that can be drained and treated.

I hope you manage to get some sleep, and that the news is a bit better tomorrow.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

It is a growth but I am still hoping is treatable and he can be fine!
He has such a lovely time with Funky -they love each other-he is little grumpy man but with such a sweet personality and I just cannot lose him!


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Let's not give up on him yet.

We have a bunny who is amazingly feisty. The vet would have put her to sleep years ago, because her teeth were so bad, and her face was deformed - she has various problems, and was having dentals every 2 and a half weeks, despite a good diet - but she proved him wrong, began to thrive, needed dentals far less often, and she is still going strong, and thoroughly enjoying life.

I say look to your bunny and listen to what he is telling/showing you.

If he wants to fight, fight with him. They tell you when it is time - you know that with your darling Aza, I know.

Take care. XX


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Summersky said:


> Let's not give up on him yet.
> 
> We have a bunny who is amazingly feisty. The vet would have put her to sleep years ago, because her teeth were so bad, and her face was deformed - she has various problems, and was having dentals every 2 and a half weeks, despite a good diet - but she proved him wrong, began to thrive, needed dentals far less often, and she is still going strong, and thoroughly enjoying life.
> 
> ...


I never give up- i can be upset that this is happening but would never give up!
We almost lost him January 2012 to very bad head tilt but he pull through as I have lost believe he gets better!
He has to pull through this time- there is no other option.
I fight for my pets and expect from them to fight too!


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I have read your posts and I am rooting for him. I can't imagine what you are going through right now. You must be in turmoil, I feel very upset for you and Stuart.

I won't be online until late this evening but I will be thinking of you.

Fingers crossed his condition is treatable.

Sending healing vibes and hugs your way.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Summersky said:


> Let's not give up on him yet.
> 
> We have a bunny who is amazingly feisty. The vet would have put her to sleep years ago, because her teeth were so bad, and her face was deformed - she has various problems, and was having dentals every 2 and a half weeks, despite a good diet - but she proved him wrong, began to thrive, needed dentals far less often, and she is still going strong, and thoroughly enjoying life.
> 
> ...


Stuart has CT scan done without any sedation. They are waiting for results before they do anything else!
I am in pieces again!apparently he is doing well with all e is going through!!!Good Mummy Boy!!!


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Funky said:


> Stuart has CT scan done without any sedation. They are waiting for results before they do anything else!
> I am in pieces again!apparently he is doing well with all e is going through!!!Good Mummy Boy!!!


Glad Stuart is holding up. I hope the results come through quickly so you know what you are up against.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

From what they can see they don't think growth is attached to heart!
Tomorrow they are going to drain out the fluid and take sample for find out what that is!
If he will be ok after this op we could pick him up tomorrow if not on Saturday morning!
This mean tomorrow again I will have very stressful day but with good outcome -no other option!


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Summersky did you purchase nubiliser from vet?how much cost medication for it and how often do you use it?


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I have been thinking about you both all day.

As you say another stressful day tomorrow, but fingers crossed for a positive outcome.

He really is a little fighter.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Funky said:


> From what they can see they don't think growth is attached to heart!
> Tomorrow they are going to drain out the fluid and take sample for find out what that is!
> If he will be ok after this op we could pick him up tomorrow if not on Saturday morning!
> This mean tomorrow again I will have very stressful day but with good outcome -no other option!


That sounds like the best outcome you could have hoped for att his stage.

We had a bunny a few years ago that was nebulised on an "as needed" approach.

Our current bunny is nebulised every morning and evening, and probably will be for life. He has salbutamol.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Summersky said:


> That sounds like the best outcome you could have hoped for att his stage.
> 
> We had a bunny a few years ago that was nebulised on an "as needed" approach.
> 
> Our current bunny is nebulised every morning and evening, and probably will be for life. He has salbutamol.


That was good news! Very good even.
We have not heard yet regarding his ops -it supposed to be lunch time! Omg I am holding but only just!
I hope he is doing great and I can pick him up tonight!
Funky really misses him-he was grinding his teeth in Wednesday night and yesterday morning but was eating pooping and drinking fine so I think it is because of stress of not seeing Stuart!
Summersky how you doing that-your bunny are so lucky try have you!you must spend fortune on them!


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Don't know details apart Stuart is ok!!!


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

They have drained 12mm of fluid which apparently is a lot (my husband doesn't know ml or mm as it could be either)-Iain was impressed how well Stuart is doing.
We are picking him up tomorrow at 10am. Sample has been sent to laboratory and may take as short as 24 hours or up to 5 days for result. Than they would know what they are dealing with and what treatment is required.
He needs nebuliser as helps his breathing.
I am so happy he pull through that as for me putting bunny under anaesthetic is trauma!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Glad he is doing OK Aga. 
Fingers crossed the results come quick and they are good results x


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Just called hospital like and Stuart has eaten and went to nubiliser twice! He is fine
I cannot wait to go and pick him up


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Stuart Has tumour but they are hoping is benign (I hope that's the word)which mean doesn't spread and is not vicious!more results on Monday! Iain is going talk to surgeons and other consultant to check if tumour he has will respond to chemotherapy! Other option would be draining fluid as often as needed.
Operation is very high risk due to tumour being near heart and maybe be now part of his respiratory problem. Chances are he could not survive it as if he would loose blood during surgery they won't be able to rescue him plus they would have to open him so recovery would be long and painful for him.
We said this is last option in life threatening situation as he said it would be slim chances he pull through that!
We are just going back home we have nubiliser and see how this goes!
Vet said he is very bright and seems so fine comparing to other patients. He is little fighter! His both sites are shaved but he looks so cute


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

You are choosing the option I would choose.

He's a fighter and lucky he has you who will care for him, manage his condition and allow him to have a happy life so far as possible.

No doubt Summersky will support you with caring for him on a nebuliser. Unfortunately I don't have any experience in these type of conditions but I am here for you and if there is anything I can do just let me know.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

We hope he an have chemotherapy and the tumour is not vicious
Two pictures if little Sturt
He is just eating and he was drinking-Funky is bit naughty and not very nice at that moment if he carries on we would have to split then as vet said do not let other bunny to bully him as he shouldn't have unnecessary stress


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Ssmick -thank you
This is why I have joined forum as only people who has bunnies can understand situations like that


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Glad that Stuart is home safely. You made the right decision for him at this point.

Funky will sense that Stuart is poorly, which may make him act different, so yes - you do need to keep an eye on that.

The most important thing is that Stuart has a good quality of life. If he's happy and popping around, then, as far as he is concerened - life is good.

He doesn't have all the worries about his health that you have.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Summersky said:


> Glad that Stuart is home safely. You made the right decision for him at this point.
> 
> Funky will sense that Stuart is poorly, which may make him act different, so yes - you do need to keep an eye on that.
> 
> ...


He is ok-had his pellets eating hay and even is not that bother about Funky chashing him a little bit
Regarding to Funky-i don't think it is because Stuart is poorly-it is more that Lord had to be on his own and nobody was adoring him for 3 days


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Stuart in his inhaler box -we thought he may be distressed but he is fine-goin and biting tube from inhaler, ripping towels in box, lying down, sniffing right from tube-so funny


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Funky said:


> Stuart in his inhaler box -we thought he may be distressed but he is fine-goin and biting tube from inhaler, ripping towels in box, lying down, sniffing right from tube-so funny


The things we have to do eh/

They soon get used to it - especially if they get a little treat straight afterwards!


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

He will realise he can breath easier while inside the set up and I would have thought he would be able to breath easier for a while after treatment until he needs the next one.

I think both you and Summersky are wonderful people going to these lenghts to help your buns have as normal a life as possible.


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

We have had phone call from Iain to say it is non aggressive - tumour which exist but doesn't spread. They don't think chemo will respond to (I think it is like with people if is non aggresive is mean is mass there which doesn't have cancer cells and they cannot give chemo but they can do radiotherapy-radiation?)-I wonder if radiation is possible here!
Vet will talk with surgeon tomorrow but I don't want for him to be operated as we may loos him and this would be my last choice.they said this leave is with draining fluid.inthink this is what we do for now and than hopefully it won't grow quickly so ops won't be necessary for long time!
I am happy with result in this situation-he seems all fine and I won't make decision about ops until in completely necessary as they said is very very high risk-Funky had one on stomach but this one would be worse as it is wry near to heart!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Thats good news Aga  
Glad its non-invasive x


----------



## Funky (Dec 8, 2012)

Richard doesn't remember what word vet used but he definitely said it is one which doesn't spread!
Stuart looks so happy he is such a lovely bunny-he is my little fighter!!!


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

He really is a little fighter. You are doing marvellous with him.


----------

